# Thief Alert



## open road (Jul 9, 2007)

If you're fishing steelhead, be alert to a guy named Brandon who is currently driving an older maroon Ford Ranger. He bulk-looted the fly bins in my store yesterday. Anyone who will steal a huge quantity of flies from a store has no scruples and may also find his way into your car or truck at the parking areas. This time of year he is around the gravel (high banks, dam, etc.) During the winter he hangs around the gas line. Heads up: watch out for him, and keep your net and tackle in sight.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

That's a shame! Did the police get him?

Ganzer


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Dammmm.... that sux, sounds like you may be able to get the law involved to put some heat on him..


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

open road said:


> If you're fishing steelhead, be alert to a guy named Brandon who is currently driving an older maroon Ford Ranger. He bulk-looted the fly bins in my store yesterday. Anyone who will steal a huge quantity of flies from a store has no scruples and may also find his way into your car or truck at the parking areas. This time of year he is around the gravel (high banks, dam, etc.) During the winter he hangs around the gas line. Heads up: watch out for him, and keep your net and tackle in sight.


I've ran into that goof on the river, Gary. He coat-tailed my buddy and I to every run we fished last winter. That sucks man...I'll keep an eye out for him.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

His times comin gary. karma is a realbitch!!!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Please keep us updated on what happens when he gets his!

Ganzer


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

open road said:


> If you're fishing steelhead, be alert to a guy named Brandon who is currently driving an older maroon Ford Ranger. He bulk-looted the fly bins in my store yesterday. Anyone who will steal a huge quantity of flies from a store has no scruples and may also find his way into your car or truck at the parking areas. This time of year he is around the gravel (high banks, dam, etc.) During the winter he hangs around the gas line. Heads up: watch out for him, and keep your net and tackle in sight.


Hey Open, that stinks!! I dislike thieves, taking what they don't work for (kinda like some of the people in this country, but that's another story). If you don't have one, you should consider putting in a security camera system. It stinks that you have to do that these days but the good news is there are some really good systems for a reasonable price online. Or if you have a Sam's Club membership they sell some good serviceable systems for reasonable prices. Need to put this dirtbag away by any means!!


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 1, 2012)

Karma........Gary Busey


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you mods, for doing what needed to be done. The proper authorities can take care of this, don't need sportsmen out on a manhunt, starting verbal confrontations, which could turn into something more serious.

So sorry to hear about this Gary. You guys have an awesome little fly shop in your store, and are always very helpful. Shame.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Thank you mods, for doing what needed to be done. The proper authorities can take care of this, don't need sportsmen out on a manhunt, starting verbal confrontations, which could turn into something more serious.
> 
> So sorry to hear about this Gary. You guys have an awesome little fly shop in your store, and are always very helpful. Shame.


Well said Deer Slayer, I certainly wasn't advocating vigilantism against this guy, just that anyone who can identify him in the act can report him to the proper authorities. A rotten apple like this can tarnish others.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I asked steve to remove my earlier posts because we were worried about them leading to something. Let the law handle it. He knows people know what he did. Hopefully it doesnt happen again. Tight lines all!


----------



## tckurt (Apr 5, 2011)

great i have a maroon ranger also do i need a sticker that says i am not they guy you're looking for


----------

